# Best way to make a large (.bin) file smaller without losing any data?



## Richard Pawgins (Jul 11, 2013)

I'd like to make a particular file smaller or at least break it up into smaller pieces so that it can be pieced backed together at a later time.


I'm a complete noob and have no real idea how to go about this



Thanks in advance for any help or suggestions.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I guess you can't put it in a compressed folder like .zip .rar etc?


----------



## Richard Pawgins (Jul 11, 2013)

Persephone The Dread said:


> I guess you can't put it in a compressed folder like .zip .rar etc?


I've never actually tried

please walk me through the steps


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

There was a program I used to use, called hjsplit.

http://www.hjsplit.org/


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

Well you can compress it into a zip or tarball. You need a compression program such as 7zip


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

Just get Winrar, and compress it to the maximum and break it into parts, like 100mb chunks?


----------



## ineverwipe (Jun 16, 2013)

You can use winrar, 7zip, or hjsplit is good too. I use hjsplit. Its very simple


----------



## LeeMann (Nov 29, 2012)

Follow either of these two steps:

(1) Download the *7zip* program and install it by running it. Then just right click on the file you want to compress (in Windows Explorer) and go to the '7-Zip' menu item and then click on 'Add to archive...' item. From there on it should be simple.

(2) If you want extreme compression download and install *kgb archiver* program, then follow similar steps as above. I've seen it compress a file of size in gigabytes to just 3 to 5 megabytes. But it takes very long time to compress and decompress.


----------

